# Barca, Spock, Crixus, Xena and Scorch



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

For those who don't yet know, Spock went back to NM with Lisa for a couple months. So in exchange I got Barca! He's gonna chill with me for a bit 
Barca not wanting to get out of bed.








Barca curled up in the dog chair. I had to move it next to me cause he likes to stay close.

















Spock in the ring before winning Best in Show
































Crixus with her Ribbons and Trophy. I'll do better picks at some point lol









"I want the hot dog"









"Come on"









Xena with her 2nd place ribbon. She's such a goof.









Scorch and Noodle from the other day. He left the dog chair and his bone to lay by her, so she left her chair and got on the floor with him


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

d'awww such good puppers!!! i love all of the pics! wonderful job rakin in the ribbons


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Too cute (Scorch and Noodle)! Spock looks amazing and Barca just looks spoiled lol. Love your entire pack Holly. Thanks for the updates, and Congrats on all the wins!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great job girl!!!! Barca looks like he's gunna have a good time on vacation  I just love that boy so much. That last pic is too sweet. Those two are adorable.


----------



## TheIncredibleSocks (Sep 8, 2012)

So cuute!!!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oooooh! Congrats on the wins! And those of Barca....ADORABLE! Seeing these it's hard to picture him being the crazy boy we know he is!


----------



## cgEvan (Jul 26, 2012)

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so great! That's a fun trade! lol Xena and the tongue is a riot too. and that last picture of noodle is a freaking riot! They are so cute! Congratulations on all your wins!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx everyone! These dogs all have such great personalities


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pics Holly, congrats on the wins


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Thanx everyone! These dogs all have such great personalities


Word!!!! You and Lisa both have some amazing animals  Tempest had me cracking up at that show last year. She had her face smooshed up on the crate so hard XD she was sticking her tongue out so super far trying to lick me. That was so darn cute.

And you know how I feel about Dumae  she is such a jewel.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The crew looks great!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pics!!!!!


----------

